# LGB Switch Machine w/Aristo Signal Bridge



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone...


Is there anyway to wire up an LGB switch machine to control the lights on an aristo signal bridge?...I know it can be done with an aristo switch machine, but they don't last outside that long...no matter how you baby them...


Thanks

Joe


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes. There is an LGB 1203/12030 *EPL* supplementary dpdt electrial switch that snaps onto the LGB turnout motors that can be used to control all sorts of things including lighting.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

There's also an LGB thingy #12070 called a signal controller. Plugs into the standard EPL switch machine. Sounds a lot like the 1203/12030.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 12070 is the new version of the 12030 which is out f production. 
New version is half the size.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the LGB 12070 Supplemental switch to route power to my yard tracks.












The 12070 (LGB Supplimental Switch) plugs right into the back of the LGB EPL switch machine. The 12070 contains two micro switches, each having three contacts. The picture shows the 12070 wired to provide power to the right hand yard lead. When the switch is set to "straight through", track power to the right hand lead is terminated.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Although not LGB, you might want to look at the modules Shiloh Signals makes.


----------

